# Stuffed Hot Peppers



## luvs (Jul 7, 2005)

stuffed hot peppers-

40-45 banana peppers
1 c. chopped parsley
1 1/2 lb. ricotta
1 lb. mozzarella, grated
1 1/2 c. grated parmesan or romano cheese
1/2 c. seasoned bread crumbs
2 eggs
salt
pepper

set oven to 375.
thouroughly blend ingredients. use iced tea spoon to remove seeds from peppers. 
spoon cheese into peppers. brush lightly on all sides w/ oil.
bake for about 45 minutes, checking frequently. 


how about spinach dip? i have a few recipes for this in the cookbooks that fell behind my desk but i can't reach them. it's good, though! you put it in a hollowed-out round loaf of pumpernickel bread and serve it with the bread cubes.

shrimp dip with cream cheese, worcestershire, garlic powder, salad shrimp, a little cream, black pepper, a little hot sauce and scallion tops is good. i've added little bleu cheese crumbles before, too. think i'm gonna make a batch tonite! serve with crackers, cubes of crusty bread or tortilla chips.


----------

